
Ask HN: My Bedroom Is a Trigger for Binging Reddit/HN? - technobabble
Hello. I am trying to reduce my reddit&#x2F;hn binging. It&#x27;s starting to affect my studies. But it&#x27;s only when I am in my bedroom?<p>Now it gets better when I&#x27;m not in my bedroom, or my house. However it still takes over. For example: I go to the gym, come home, and change my clothes. There is a sudden urge to lay in bed and browse the internet. Sometimes it&#x27;s not an urge for social media, but instead it&#x27;s nostalgia for my ex.<p>I literally cannot use my desk in my bedroom for work, studying, etc. I want to change this so that I can actually get work done without having to go to a coffee shop everytime.<p>- I tried the Pomodoro method
- I tried a siteblocking extension
- After reading the NPR article on heroin addicts, I tried forcing myself to binge read only using my non-dominant hand.<p>Nothing seems to work for more than a few days. It&#x27;s harder when I&#x27;m sleep deprived. Unfortunately, my schedule means that I don&#x27;t always get a good nights sleep.<p>Are there any other suggestions?
======
DoreenMichele
Strip the bed. Wash absolutely everything on it. Clean your bedroom to within
an inch of its life.

I piddle pointlessly when tired. If my room isn't clean enough, I'm tired and
can't focus.

